# Worse than a fly in your soup???



## PA Baker (Mar 15, 2005)

[font=Georgia, 'Times New Roman', Times, serif]Waiter, there's a nose ring in my soup [/font]
*Wyoming may ban facial piercings in restaurants*

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Associated Press[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Updated: 9:31 a.m. ET March 15, 2005[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CHEYENNE, Wyo. - As if the hair in your salad wasn't bad enough, a city health inspector in Cheyenne, Wyo. said there had been "several cases" of tongue rings and other facial jewelry found in the food in the city's restaurants.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It was enough to persuade the Governor's Food Safety Council to recommend banning facial jewelry for restaurant workers who prepare food -- perhaps becoming the first state in the country to do so.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]But despite his testimony, when contacted by The Associated Press, Jon Cecil of Cheyenne Health Department couldn't cite a single documented case of facial jewelry falling into a restaurant dish.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That's not what he said in a Jan. 25 hearing before the Food Safety Council.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"We've had several cases of old ladies finding tongue rings and rings and whatnot in their food," Cecil testified. "We actually had a lady at one of our finer restaurants in town and ... she found a tongue ring."[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The council voted 5-3 to recommend the changes, which could go into effect as early as this spring.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cecil said he learned of the incident from the restaurant, not from the customer, so no formal complaint was ever filed. He would not release the name of the restaurant.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In approving the regulation, the food safety council said nose, tongue and lip piercings were health hazards because a piercing that found its way into food could spread a staph infection.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]John Townes, an assistant professor of infectious diseases at Oregon Health Sciences University, said nose rings could transmit staph bacteria -- the inner nose is one of the most common sites for staph to colonize -- especially if the wearer had a habit of touching the nose ring with his hands.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]But Townes said a nose ring would have to sit in a plate of food for hours before a sufficient population of bacteria built up to spread the disease. Townes said he knew of no documented cases of foodborne illness resulting from facial piercings.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I think it would be vastly more important for them to wash their hands," he said.[/font]


[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_© 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._[/font]
var url=location.href;var i=url.indexOf('/did/') + 1;if(i==0){i=url.indexOf('/print/1/') + 1;}if(i==0){i=url.indexOf('&print=1');}if(i>0){url = url.substring(0,i);document.write('[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]URL: '+url+'[/font]

');if(window.print){window.print()}else{alert('To print his page press Ctrl-P on your keyboard \nor choose print from your browser or device after clicking OK');}}


----------



## middie (Mar 15, 2005)

okay since i have a tongue ring... what i want to know is what are these workers doing that's causing their rings to fall out into food???? AND how can they NOT notice a piece of stainless steel coming out of their mouths???


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2005)

i love robin williams' joke about tongue rings. he asked a young girl why she got her tongue pierced. she replied "becaush, ish maksh me rook seshee"...


----------



## nicole (Mar 15, 2005)

Middie, you have a tongue ring? Never would have guessed


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 15, 2005)

Just the notion of finding someone's piercing in my food makes me sick!  I can't imagine it being accidental either....

Of course there have been tales abounding for years about what disgruntled kitchen workers do to the food they serve.

Of course if I think about that I'll never go to another restaurant  :?


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2005)

Could be worse?!

Hey waiter, there's a pig in my soup.


----------



## spryte (Mar 15, 2005)

hmmmm.... I don't see how piercings could fall out and the wearer not notice!  Hector (my SO) has his tongue pierced and his tongue stud has never 'fallen' out.


----------



## nicole (Mar 15, 2005)

My sister has her tongue pierced and when she first got it it did fall out but, by it falling off it scared her and she caught it and it never fell out of her mouth. I think if you feel a ball rolling down your tongue your going to notice. and who cooks with thier mouth open anyway! The onlything I have pierced are my ears and thats one whole per ear. On the other hand with my sis she has A LOT pierced. Not very amussing to look at.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't have any piercings myself but I have a hard time believing that falling facial jewelry would require a law to deal with it. I know plenty of people who work in restaurants that have facial piercings and I've never heard of a customer pulling a nose ring from their salad. :?


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 15, 2005)

PA UUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  I have a good friend who lives in Cheyenne, guess I will give her a call.  I have heard of glass and hair, but body rings.  Once when my daughter was very little, we went to a restaurant nearby where we lived (Denny's to be exact) as they had a special "kids eat free night."  All was fine until a cockroach walked across the table.  We ate somewhere else and never went back to that particular Dennys.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL! Norge, I'm amazed that Denny's is still in business! I never saw a roach there but if there was ever a place I would most likely find a hair in my food, it was at Denny's! I must say that I used to be a huge fan of "Moons Over My Hammy," tho!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 15, 2005)

DC they do have excellent bargains, and their breakfast items are wonderful.  I went to a very new one about twice a month down in California before I moved back to Oregon.  Never had a problem with the new one, but also only ate breakfast there.  The only Denny's here is about 20 miles away, and it not worth the bikeride over there.  I will settle for IHOP or a local pancake house.


----------



## middie (Mar 15, 2005)

spryte said:
			
		

> hmmmm.... I don't see how piercings could fall out and the wearer not notice! Hector (my SO) has his tongue pierced and his tongue stud has never 'fallen' out.


spryte i wonder the same thing since i have a piercing. i'd sure notice if it fell out !!!


----------

